# Полимедэл



## Ирина) (11 Янв 2014)

Заболевания позвоночника: остеохондроз, радикулит, деформирующий спондилез, миозит, люмбаго, ишиас, межпозвонковая грыжа, сколиоз, межреберная невралгия, болезнь Бехтерева.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ давно зарекомендовал себя, как эффективное и надёжное средство помощи при заболеваниях позвоночника. Он купирует боль, быстро снимает обострение воспалительных процессов, снимает мышечный спазм. Способствует заживлению при травмах, улучшает кровоснабжение хрящевой и костной тканей позвоночника. При межпозвонковой грыже можно рассчитывать на её уменьшение, размягчение и полное исчезновение.

Накладывайте плёнку на необходимую область позвоночника. Используйте по несколько часов в сутки. Продолжайте курс до наступления положительного эффекта или полного выздоровления.

*Конечно, если вам рекомендована срочная операция - откладывать нельзя, но если время терпит - применяйте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ.

Расшифровка: ПОЛИ – полимерный, МЕД – медицинский, ЭЛ – электрет. Производится в г.Санкт-Петербург эксклюзивно для компании АРГО (г.Новосибирск).

Плёнка – на самом деле не плёнка, а специальный материал, наподобие плёнки – фторопласт, в который внедрены по специальной технологии электрические заряды.

Электрический заряд плёнка держит 20 лет. После вскрытия из упаковки – не менее 3 года.

Размер пленки - 90 на 300 мм.

Можно  разрезать «Полимедэл» на 2 части, аккуратно положить между двумя не толстыми картонками(картон на 1 см больше пленки) ,картон соединить по краям степлером,потом все это засунуть  отдельно в два специально сшитых для них чехла на завязках из натурального материала. Один чехол прикладывал к пояснице, второй – к животу.Можно сшить один чехол,длинный,чуть больше длины всей,не разрезанной пленки,и применить пленку,не разрезая,прикладывая по всей длине.
Маленький чехол на разрезанный Полимедэл:
 
Без чехла придётся покупать «Полимедэл» каждый месяц.С чехлом хватит на 3 года.
Поле воздействия плёнки – 15 см. Если Вы прикладываете плёнки с двух сторон тела, то перекрываете «болезненное» пространство в 30 см. Так эффективней.*
Между плёнками, которые уже находятся в картонках и чехлах, должно быть место боли. *Можно носить 3 часа через 2,можно 12 через 12.Можно выбрать время самостоятельно. Как Вам удобнее.
Можно применять с мазями не на жировой основе и апликатором Ляпко. 
*

Полная Инструкция:
Пояснения к инструкции Полимедэла

*(Состояния и заболевания, при которых эффективность подтверждена на практике). Согласно инструкции по применению Полимедэла - фраза «накладываем плёнку» подразумевает, что плёнка может быть в бумажном или тканевом конверте, обёрнута тканью, наложена поверх гипса или повязки или как-то ещё.*
Боль (любые состояния, сопровождаемые болью)

Почти во всех случаях накладываем плёнку на область локализации боли. В некоторых случаях (радикулит, остеохондроз, люмбаго и т.д.) боль может возникать в конечностях или других местах, но причина в позвоночнике. В таких случаях, прежде всего, лечим позвоночник.

Эффект (ослабление боли или полное исчезновение) может наступать, как через несколько минут, так и через несколько месяцев. Всё зависит от того заболевания, которое вызвало боль.

Любые воспалительные заболевания (-ИТы) острые и хронические

Накладываем плёнку на область воспаления или больного органа.

Эффект (уменьшение отёка, ослабление боли, снижение интоксикации и даже полное выздоровление) в случае острого процесса может наступить уже через 12-24 часа, иногда 2-3 суток. В случае запущенного хронического процесса для достижения эффекта может потребоваться несколько недель или даже месяцев.

Нормализация иммунитета

Для общего воздействия на кровь, расположите плёнку возле крупного кровеносного сосуда (это может быть область шеи, средняя верхняя часть грудной клетки, область печени, подмышечная впадина, над ключицей, локтевой или коленный сгиб, подвздошная область) на 20-40 минут в сутки или больше.

Повышенное артериальное давление (гипертензия)

Как показывает практика, куда бы мы не накладывали ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, в большинстве случаев снижается давление. Но в том случае, когда вы хотите целенаправленно повлиять на артериальное давление, применяйте пленку, так же как и для нормализации (смотрите выше) иммунитета. Имейте в виду, при снижении давления может наблюдаться сонливость.

Спазмы различной природы

Часто спазм является причиной боли и наоборот. Снимая боль, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ устраняет спазм. Возможно, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ действует на мышечный тонус напрямую. В любом случае его применение целесообразно. Накладываем на область боли или спазма до исчезновения боли.

Кисты различной локализации. Травмы: переломы, ушибы, раны, растяжения, вывихи и пр.

Во всех случаях применяем плёнку на месте локализации кисты или травмы до полного заживления и восстановления. От 2 до 8 часов в сутки.

Головная боль

Накладываем плёнку на область лба, с боков (можно одновременно с двух сторон), на затылок или шейный одел позвоночника. Можно чередовать. Необходимо самостоятельно определить наиболее эффективную зону воздействия.

Эффект наступает через несколько минут, но иногда требуется несколько дней или больше. Время сеанса от 10-15 минут до 1-2 часов и более. Время курса не ограниченно.

Бессонница

Накладываем плёнку на область лба. Эффект наступает обычно через 15-20 минут.

Выпадение волос, облысение

Накладываем на нужное место. Первые пушковые волосы появляются, в среднем, через 2 недели. Известны случаи, когда седые волосы постепенно заменялись волосами нормального (как в молодости) цвета.

Но, необходимо иметь в виду, что волосы начнут расти, если волосяные луковицы ещё полностью не атрофировались. Если человек лысый уже 30 лет, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ уже не поможет.

Время сеанса от 1-2 часов в сутки и более. Можно на ночь.

Состояния после травмы головы: ушиб, сотрясение, контузия.

Накладываем на голову, с той стороны, где была травма. Быстро рассасывается гематома. Восстанавливается структура повреждённых тканей. Уходят неприятные симптомы.

Известен случай, после тяжёлой контузии много лет головные боли, шум в ушах и т.д. На томограмме выявлены многочисленные узелки (аневризмы) на сосудах головного мозга. Менее чем через год постоянного применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА, симптомы исчезли. На томограмме НИКАКИХ изменений сосудистого рисунка не выявлено.

Время сеанса 6-8 часов в сутки. Время курса - до наступления выздоровления.

Состояние после перенесённого инсульта, склероз.

Накладываем на голову, с той стороны, где был инсульт. Значительно быстрее восстанавливаются нарушенные функции.

Например, по прогнозу врачей у пациента, перенёсшего инсульт, речь должна была вернуться не ранее, чем через полгода. Применяли ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ с первого дня. В итоге, через 2 недели стала возвращаться речь, а через полгода человек уже спокойно работал на даче.

Время сеанса 6-8 часов в сутки. Время курса - до наступления выздоровления.

Повышенное внутричерепное давление

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ способствует снижению артериального давления. Для этого применяем плёнку от 1 до 6-8 часов в сутки.

Отит (воспаление уха), неврит слухового нерва

При остром и хроническом отите накладывайте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ на область уха.
Обычно для полного выздоровления достаточно от 1 до 2-3 дней. Закрепите результат - используйте плёнку ещё несколько дней по 6-8 часов. Например, на ночь.

Неврит лицевого (тройничного и др.) нерва

Острые и хронические невриты очень плохо поддаются обычным методам лечения, но очень хорошо и быстро поддаются лечению ПОЛИМЕДЭЛом. Обычно, неврит полностью проходит за 5-7 дней. Не забудьте закрепить результат, чтобы обострение больше не повторилось.

_*Пример. Мужчина 60 лет. Много лет беспокоит неврит лицевого нерва. Периодически (несколько раз в год) обостряется и причиняет большие страдания - сильнейшая боль, которая ослабляется только большой дозой (4 таблетки сразу) анальгетика. Начал применять плёнку, всегда нося её с собой (в бумажном конверте), и при любой возможности, а также при усилении боли, прикладывая к лицу с больной стороны. В течение нескольких дней не выпил ни одной таблетки, поскольку боль была вполне терпима.*_

*Через 5 дней боли полностью прекратились.*

*Закрепил результат, пользуясь плёнкой ещё несколько дней. Последние полтора года обострений не было.*

Гайморит, синусит, фронтит

Во всех этих случаях ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ способен на быстрый результат. Иногда достаточно «переспать» ночь с плёнкой, чтобы на утро уже не было никакой болезни.

*Пример. Человека месяц лечат от сочетанного гайморита, синусита и фронтита. Антибиотики не помогают, температура высокая, сильная боль. Назначают операцию. Накануне операции, вспомнив про ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, человек привязывает плену на ночь на область носа, глаз и лба. Утром вся подушка оказывается залита кроваво-гнойной жидкостью. Но, боли уже нет, температуры тоже и нос нормально дышит. В итоге врач ругается, с какой целью назначили операцию, ведь никакого гнойного процесса в пазухах носа нет. В то, что ещё вчера всё было, он, конечно, не верит.*

_*Применяйте 6-8 часов в сутки. После выздоровления, закрепите результат ещё 2-З дня.*_

Ринит (насморк)

Смотрите гайморит, с той лишь разницей, что в данном случае для результата «нос задышал» порой достаточно 5-10 минут. Для быстрого снятия отёка слизистой носа - держите плёнку под рукой и применяйте по мере необходимости. Для лечения - до 6-8 часов в сутки.

Стоматологические болезни: воспалительные и гнойные процессы полости рта; болезни дёсен, зубов; состояния после операций и травм.

Электретные материалы в стоматологии применяются с начала 70-х годов. Быстрое снятие боли, хорошее заживление, приживление имплантатов без побочных эффектов, антимикробное, противовоспалительное действие и многое другое.

Применяйте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ по мере необходимости при болях, после стоматологических операций и процедур, для лечения болезней полости рта.

*Но помните, что в любом случае сначала вас должен осмотреть стоматолог!*

Используйте для снятия боли. Для лечения используйте до 6-8 часов в сутки. Конверт с плёнкой можно закреплять на щеке с помощью повязки или класть под наволочку подушки.

Можно применять у малышей, когда у них режутся зубки. Снимается или уменьшается боль и воспаление.

В Севастополе доказана эффективность электрического поля в лечении острых с остеомиелитов челюсти после хирургического вмешательства. После двух сеансов полностью устранялась боль, уменьшался отек мягких тканей, а полное выздоровление наступало на 6-7 день.

Для повышения умственных способностей.

Как показали эксперименты на добровольцах, воздействие электрического поля на головной мозг улучшает умственные способности, скорость реакции и способствует скорейшему восстановлению после больших умственных нагрузок.

Например, установлено, что пребывание всего человека в электростатическом поле величиной 500 В/м в течение 10-40 минут, вызывает достоверные изменения параметров кратковременной памяти и образного мышления, при этом эффекты для некоторых тестов превосходят 20%.

Указанное воздействие возникает за счет стимуляции процессов торможения, что объясняет возникновение седативного эффекта и благоприятное действие электрического поля на сон и эмоциональное напряжение.

Заболевания ЦНС - детский церебральный паралич.

Нам известны случаи положительных результатов применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА, даже при такой патологии.

Например, мальчик 13 лет, не ходячий. Применяли ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ круглосуточно, сшив специальное одеяло и простыню с кармашками по всей площади, куда вставляли плёнки. В результате, через 1 год и 3 месяц ребёнок начал ходить.

Или ещё. Новорожденному ставят диагноз ДЦП, нарушение умственного и физического развития. Родители применяют ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ так же в виде одеяла. В итоге, в возрасте 2 года, диагноз снимается.

Вполне вероятно, что в таких случаях шить одеяло и простыню и не обязательно. Достаточно, чтобы плёнка была в области головы и позвоночника, но, как говорится, слов из песни не выкинуть.

*Если у вас или ваших знакомых есть положительные результаты применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА для лечения ДЦП, пожалуйста, поделитесь с нами!*

Эпилепсия, неврозы, повышенная возбудимость и т.д.

Как известно, электрическое поле ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа обладает седативным и успокаивающим действием на центральную нервную систему. Его применение позволяет сократить количество приступов у больных эпилепсией, улучшить состояние страдающих неврозами, нормализовать настроение.

Применяйте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ регулярно, по 6-8 часов в сутки, прикладывая на разные (периодически меняя место наложения) участки головы и позвоночник.

Псориаз

Накладываем пленку на позвоночник и бляшки. Обычно снятие зуда и уменьшение бляшек происходит через 2-3 недели.

Время наложения - до 8 часов в сутки.

Болезни глаз: воспалительные, катаракта, глаукома, травмы, близорукость, возрастное снижение остроты зрения, морщины вокруг глаз, утомление глаз.

Накоплена большая статистика по этому направлению. ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ способствует восстановлению зрения при близорукости и глаукоме, в том числе за счёт снижения внутриглазного давления. Он влияет на состояние тканей глаза - мышц, сосудов, сетчатки, стекловидного тела, прозрачность и эластичность хрусталика в любом возрасте. Способствует скорейшему заживлению после операций.

Пример. Рассказывает дедушка 89 лет. Зрение -6. Очки с толстыми стёклами. Обратился к врачам по поводу ухудшения зрения. Обнаружили катаракту и глаукому, предложили операцию. От операции дед отказался, но по совету внучки на ночь начал привязывать себе на глаза ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ. Через 6 месяцев зрение очень сильно ухудшилось. Пошёл «сдаваться» окулистам, которые после осмотра предложили снять очки.

Выяснилось, что зрение улучшилось до - 0,5 (почти норма), признаков катаракты и глаукомы не выявлено!

Автору неоднократно приходилось лично к общаться с людьми разного возраста (от молодого 8: до 80 лет) у которых, благодаря ПОЛИМЕДЭЛу улучшилось зрение так, что они спокойно к обходятся без очков.

По данным из Ижевска, в глазной клинике наблюдалось 28 больных со свежей травмой глаза. У них под действием электротерапии уменьшались и исчезали боли на 2-ой день. При наличии гифемы наблюдалось ее рассасывание уже на 3-й день. Явление травматического иридоциклита уменьшались на 3-4 дня. С 4-го дня начинался процесс эпителизации раны роговицы.

При глаукоме лечение электрическим полем немного улучшило зрение, повысился коэффициент оттока, расширилось поле зрения, улучшилась гидродинамика глаза, что благотворно сказалось на внутренних оболочках глаза.

Как применять? Делать повязку прямо на глаза вовсе не обязательно. Достаточно накладывать плёнку на область висков (с двух сторон) - электрическому полю всё равно, откуда воздействовать на глаза спереди или сбоку. На ночь или, когда есть возможность, в течение дня. Причём, на виски достаточно фрагментов плёнки размером 5x5 сантиметров.

В качестве «побочного эффекта» применение плёнки способствует разглаживанию (за 12-15 дней) морщин вокруг глаз, особенно в сочетании со специальными косметическими средствами.

Герпес (губа, нос)

Прикладывайте плёнку на нужное место, как только почувствуете характерные признаки приближающегося герпеса. Прикладывайте, когда есть возможность, в течение дня и на всю ночь. Если застанете вовремя, пузырьки даже не успеют образоваться. Всё ограничится небольшим покраснением, которое вскоре исчезнет.

Если упустили момент, всё равно используйте плёнку – заживление пройдёт значительно быстрее!

Ангина (тонзиллит): катаральная, фолликулярная, лакунарная, фибринозная и пр. Фарингит, ларингит.

Все перечисленные заболевания прекрасно поддаются лечению ПОЛИМЕДЭЛом.

*Пример. Женщина 45 лет. Сильнейшая я гнойная ангина с отёком окружающих тканей, затруднением дыхания. Подобные обострения периодически возникают много лет подряд.*

_*Лечатся только сильными антибиотиками, зачастую в стационаре. Во время последнего обострения решила попробовать применить ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ без лекарств. Результат - уже на третий день абсолютно чистое розовое горло. От себя добавлю, что все, назначенные врачом препараты, необходимо принимать.*_

Курс от 2-3 дней до 1-2 недель. По возможности в течение дня и на ночь.

Область наложения - шея с боков, под ухом, под нижней челюстью. Старайтесь, чтобы плёнка не накладывалась на область щитовидной железы (под выступающим на шее хрящом «адамовым яблоком»).

Заболевания щитовидной железы: воспалительные (тиреоидит), узлы, кисты.

Результаты могут быть очень хорошие -восстановление нормальных размеров (при зобе), исчезновение кист и узлов, нормализация уровня гормонов (тиреотропных) щитовидной железы.

На щитовидную железу воздействуем, накладывая плёнку на шею сбоку или сзади. Электрическое поле будет воздействовать на железу, но не очень интенсивно. Чем дальше от плёнки, тем (по законам физики) поле слабее. Курс по времени не ограничен. Время воздействия от 30-40 минут до нескольких часов в сутки.

Заболевания бронхо-лёгочной системы: острые и хронические воспалительные (ОРЗ, бронхит, трахеит, пневмония, плеврит и т.д.); бронхиальная астма; бронхоэктатическая болезнь; профессиональные заболевания лёгких.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ очень эффективен в отношении острых воспалительных заболеваний лёгких. Причём иногда для полного вылечивания достаточно поспать ночь с плёнкой на груди или спине. А пневмония (воспаление лёгких) может пройти за 2-3 дня.

Для лечения хронических болезней времени потребуется больше - несколько недель или месяцев по 6-8 часов ежесуточно. При астме, профзаболеваниях, бронхоэктазах - улучшается состояние, снимается спазм, улучшается отделение мокроты и т.д.
Место наложения. Если мы знаем, где локализован воспалительный процесс, тогда накладываем плёнку на соответствующую область.

Если это бронхи или трахея - грудная клетка спереди и вверху (под межключичной ямкой) и между лопаток (верхняя часть грудного отдела позвоночника). Если же процесс затрагивает все лёгкие, то меняем место наложения в течение дня или по принципу «сегодня здесь, завтра там»: грудная клетка сбоку, сзади (лопатки и между ними), сверху на ключицы.

На ночь проще всего положить конверт с плёнкой под простыню. Помним, что в таком случае, простыня должна быть из натурального материала.

В одной из клиник Перми, при применении электрического поля, у больных бронхиальной астмой увеличилась жизненная емкость легких минимум на 150, а в некоторых случаях на 1250 мл., максимальная вентиляция легких увеличилась от 0,4 до 24 литров. Резерв дыхания увеличился на 0,5 л. Увеличилась мощность выдоха на 0,5 л. При бронхиальной астме легкой и средней степени тяжести приступы удушья прекратились, а у больных с тяжелой формой эффект от лечения не последовал.

Воспаление пищевода (эзофагит)

Прикладываем плёнку на область позвоночника, захватывая нижнюю часть шейного и весь грудной отдел.

Время воздействия от 1 часа до 8 часов сутки. Курс неограничен.

Заболевания молочной железы: маститы, мастопатии, трещины сосков.

Накладываем плёнку на проблемную область. Курс лечения определяем самостоятельно, до получения желаемого эффекта.

Время сеанса от 20 минут до 6-8 часов. Можно небольшими «порциями» по 15-20 минут с перерывом 1-2 часа в течение дня.

Заболевания сердца и сосудов сердца: аритмия, атеросклероз, гипертоническая болезнь, стенокардия, инфаркт миокарда, миокардит.

Хотя накладывать ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ непосредственно на область сердца не рекомендуется, так как существует (хоть и небольшой) риск развития аритмии, всё же ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ благотворно влияет на работу сердца. При воздействии электрического поля происходит улучшение работы капилляров и сосудов сердца. Снижается риск развития тромба и закупорки сосудов миокарда, а значит риска развития инфаркта. ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ снимает боль при приступе стенокардии. Способствует скорейшему восстановлению миокарда после перенесённого инфаркта. Он способен устранять некоторые виды аритмий.
По некоторым данным воздействие ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа на сердце эффективнее действия ряда фармакологических препаратов, используемых в кардиологии.

Накладываем плёнку на верхнюю часть грудной клетки спереди (под межключичной ямкой), на грудную клетку сбоку слева или сзади между лопаток.

*К сведению. Полная или частичная нормализация электрокардиограмм у 80% больных с функциональными болезнями сердца в результате действия электрическим полем на сердечную мышцу позволяет сделать вывод, что воздействие электрического поля сходно с результатами фармакологического действия мембраноактивных препаратов калия и адреноблокаторов. Электрическое поле способствует перестройке ионного соотношения в миокарде и, в первую очередь, соотношения между внутриклеточным и внеклеточным калием, участвуя в этом процессе в качестве катализатора.*

При болях в сердце различного происхождения действие ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа изучалось достаточно широко, и были получены положительные результаты. Была исследована группа 100 человек с жалобами на боли в сердце при различных заболеваниях. Исчезновение боли обычно наступает через 10 минут.

Заболевания позвоночника: остеохондроз, радикулит, деформирующий спондилез, миозит, люмбаго, ишиас, межпозвонковая грыжа, сколиоз, межреберная невралгия, болезнь Бехтерева.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ давно зарекомендовал себя, как эффективное и надёжное средство помощи при заболеваниях позвоночника. Он купирует боль, быстро снимает обострение воспалительных процессов, снимает мышечный спазм. Способствует заживлению при травмах, улучшает кровоснабжение хрящевой и костной тканей позвоночника. При межпозвонковой грыже можно рассчитывать на её уменьшение, размягчение и полное исчезновение.

Накладывайте плёнку на необходимую область позвоночника. Используйте по несколько часов в сутки. Продолжайте курс до наступления положительного эффекта или полного выздоровления.

*Конечно, если вам рекомендована срочная операция - откладывать нельзя, но если время терпит - применяйте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, возможно, операция не потребуется.*

Мужчина. Диагноз: межпозвонковая грыжа. Рекомендована операция через 6 месяцев. Начал использовать ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ в виде матерчатого пояса со вставленной внутрь плёнкой. Носил, практически постоянно. В результате, когда приблизился срок операции, никакой грыжи не обнаружено. Продолжает периодически использовать пояс для профилактики.

Мужчина. 35 лет. Много лет постоянные боли в спине, особенно после длительного сидения, стояния или физической нагрузки. Начал пользоваться ПОЛИМЕДЭЛОМ. На ночь, подкладывая конверт с плёнкой под спину. В результате в течение года спина не болела ни разу! Можно использовать плёнку в виде, описанного выше, пояса. Можно пришить карман для плёнки на футболке или класть конверт с плёнкой на ночь под простыню. Есть интересный способ - прикрепите ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ к спинке стула или кресла на рабочем месте. Вы работаете - он вас лечит. Но, напоминаю, одежда должна быть из натуральной ткани. В конце концов - просто заткните конверт с плёнкой за пояс на спине!

Болезни желудочно-кишечного тракта (острые и хронические): гастрит; язвенная болезнь желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки; панкреатит; колит; энтерит; синдром «вялого кишечника».

Как и при любых других воспалительных заболеваниях, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ способен быстро купировать обострение и значительно ускорить выздоровление. Электретная плёнка ускоряет процессы заживления при язвенной болезни, снимает болевой синдром и спазм, улучшает кровообращение желудка и кишечника.

Восстанавливая нормальную работу поджелудочной железы, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ в некоторых случаях способен влиять на уровень сахара в крови, приближая его к норме.
Накладываем на место локализации больного органа: желудок, двенадцатиперстная кишка, поджелудочная железа - левое подреберье, толстый и тонкий кишечник - весь живот.

Продолжительность лечения - от нескольких дней, если процесс острый, до нескольких недель и месяцев, если хронический. Время наложения плёнки от 1 часа до 8 часов ежесуточно. Не забываем закрепить результат 2-3 дня, а лучше 1-2 недели.

Мужчина 55 лет. Хронический гастрит около 20 лет. Любая погрешность в диете мгновенно приводит к обострению. Список продуктов и блюд резко ограничен. Обострение обычно длится 2 недели, снимается только препаратами (Н2-блокаторы, антациды и пр.). В момент начала очередного обострения (на следующий день) применил ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, «примотав» его на ночь на область желудка. Ночью боль резко усилилась, приходилось терпеть. Спать было невозможно. Под утро боль ослабла, и удалось уснуть.

Проснувшись в районе обеда, обнаружил, что в области желудка нет никаких болезненных ощущений! Несколько месяцев чувствует себя хорошо, обострение не возвращалось. Начал допускать погрешности в диете - пока без последствий.

Данные из Ижевска: при остром панкреатите прекратились тошнота и рвота, исчезли боли и метеоризм. Анализы пришли в норму.

Болезни печени и желчевыводящих путей: гепатит; холецистит, желчнокаменная болезнь, печёночная колика.

Хотя некоторые пользователи ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА и уверяют, что благодаря ему у них рассосались желчные камни, скорее всего, это не так. Плёнка могла устранить боль, спазм желчных протоков, снять воспалительный отёк, улучшив тем самым отток желчи. Камни могли спокойно и безболезненно выйти. Но вот профилактировать образование камней в желчном пузыре или протоках, плёнке вполне под силу! Так что, пользуйтесь ПОЛИМЕДЭЛОМ, до того, как у вас появятся камни. Пользуйтесь при дискинезии желчевыводящих путей, при холецистите, панкреатите! Ведь эти болезни, как раз и способствуют образованию камней.

Накладывайте плёнку на живот (посередине сверху под мечевидным отростком).
При заболеваниях печени, соответственно, на правое подреберье. Регулируйте время наложения самостоятельно, от 15-20 минут для снятия боли, до 8 часов в течении дня или на ночь для лечения.

Мочевыделительная система: воспаление почек; пиелонефрит; гломерулонефрит; мочекаменная болезнь; цистит; уретрит и т.д. Болезни органов малого таза: воспалительные болезни женских половых органов (вагинит, кольпит, воспаление яичников или придатков), кисты, болезненные менструации и т.д.

При лечении воспалительных заболеваний мочеполовой системы ПОЛИМЕДЭЛом соблюдаем те же принципы, что и при лечении других воспалений. Накладываем плёнку на область больного органа на 20-40 минут и до 6-8 часов в сутки. Курс лечения - до наступления выздоровления.

Женщина, 40 лет. Диагноз на УЗИ: киста левой почки. Операция пока не показана, киста небольшая и не беспокоит. Начала использовать ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, подкладывая его под спину на ночь. Через 4 месяца повторное УЗИ кисту не выявило.

В Ижевске исследовалось влияние электрического поля при эндометриозе матки. При экспозиции в 6-12 часов в течение 3-4 недель существенно улучшилась циркуляция крови матки в органах малого таза. Если до терапии реограммы имели сниженную амплитуду, что свидетельствует о выраженном дефиците кровообращения, то после лечения амплитуда волны увеличилась, возрос угол ее подъема. Выражено уменьшение, а в некоторых случаях исчезновение мелких дополнительных волн, что свидетельствует об улучшении кровенаполнения органов и восстановлении сосудистого тонуса.
Единственное отличие, что при лечении «глубокорасположенных» органов (например, матки и яичников), плёнки лучше накладывать одновременно со стороны спины и живота. При почечной колике, накладываем плёнку на область почек (болевую зону) до ослабления или снятия боли.

*Обильные менструации, по сути кровотечение, поэтому ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ в это время на нижней части живота не применяем.*

Простатит, геморрой.

Оба заболевания хорошо поддаются лечению электретной плёнкой ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ.

Мужчина 70 лет. Простатит. Применял ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, накладывая его на область копчика и лобковую область. Через несколько месяцев предстательная железа уменьшилась в размерах до нормы. Все неприятные симптомы исчезли.

Мужчина 45 лет. Много лет страдал геморроем. Применяет ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ при первых признаках начинающегося обострения, вкладывая конверт с плёнкой в свои плавки на ночь. Утром можно вставать и идти на работу, никаких признаков геморроя уже нет. До этого пользовался свечами, которые требовалось применять по 5-7 дней.

Женщина. Геморрой более 30 лет. Ничего не помогало. ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ полностью устранил проблему за 3 дня!

В урологической клинике Витебского Медицинского института лечились 85 больных с хроническим простатитом. При лечении электрическим полем на 8-10 день у 80% больных исчезли боли в крестце, промежности, зуд в области ануса, у 20% больных отмечалось их уменьшение. У 45% восстановилась эрекция, у 65% нормализовался сок предстательной железы.

Как вы поняли, применять ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ в таких случаях можно вкладывая его в нижнее бельё, накладывая с лобковой и копчиковой сторон. Но самый простой способ - это просто сесть на него! Кладите конверт с плёнкой на стул, табурет или кресло и сидите - занимайтесь своими делами.

*Согласно инструкции к Полимедэлу - между плёнкой и вами, должны быть только натуральные материалы!*

Заболевания сосудов: тромбофлебит, атеросклероз, варикозная болезнь, артерииты, лимфангиты.

При заболеваниях сосудов можем воздействовать, как сразу на всё кровообращение (смотрите - нормализация иммунитета), так и локально на проблемную зону. А лучше сочетать одно с другим.

Накладываем плёнку на область варикозных узлов или склерозированных участков сосудов. В течение дня, если есть возможность по 20-40 минут и более. Ночью на 8 часов.

Уже через 3-5 дней может наступить видимое улучшение - уменьшение отёчности, размягчение узлов и уплотнений. Через несколько недель или месяцев можно рассчитывать на полное исчезновение узлов, склерозированных участков, сосудистого рисунка и прочего. Обычно излечение варикоза (полное отсутствие узлов и видимых изменений на коже) происходит за 2-3 месяца.

Если существует вероятность наличия тромба в определённом месте - накладываем плёнку выше и ниже (можно одновременно) этого места.

Лечение острой окклюзии подключичной и подмышечной вен (болезнь Педжета-Шреттера).

Применение ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа дало положительные результаты у всех больных за 30 сеансов по 30 минут. У них полностью восстановилась функция конечности. Отдаленные результаты прослежены у 35 больных в сроки от 1 до 8 лет. Из них у 32 больных результаты лечения оказались хорошими, а у 3 - удовлетворительными.

Вегетативный полиневрит появляется болью в руках, онемением, повышенной чувствительности к холоду, побелением пальцев. После первых сеансов постоянного электрического поля исчезла пастозность кистей рук, к 5-6 процедуре уменьшились ночные боли и онемение. К 30 дню восстановилась чувствительность. По данным исследования кожной температуры отмечено ее увеличение. По данным реовазографии отмечено снижение тонуса прекапилляров, расширение капилляров, уменьшение сопротивления току крови. С помощью радиоизотопной методики выявлено значительное ускорение выведения изотопа из под кожного депо, что свидетельствует об улучшении тканевого кровотока. Скорость проведения возбуждения по двигательным волокнам локтевого нерва увеличилась в среднем на 10 м/с.

Опорно-двигательная система: артриты, артрозы, бурсит, остеопороз, подагра, ревматизм, остеомиелит, пяточная шпора, хруст в суставах, растяжения, вывихи.

Полимедэл способствует восстановлению функции суставов, размягчению и исчезновению шипов и костных наростов. Искривлённые суставы постепенно выпрямляются. Исчезают шишки на больных суставах. Возвращается подвижность.

Повреждённые ткани заживают и восстанавливаются. Известны случаи полного восстановления суставов при тяжелейшем деформирующем остеоартрозе тазобедренного сустава, с присоединившемся остеомиелитом, разрушением суставной головки при полной неэффективности лекарственной (гормоны и антибиотики) терапии. В результате, через 8 месяцев на рентгеновском снимке никаких патологических изменений сустава не выявлено.

Первые результаты можно заметить уже через несколько дней применения.

Срок лечения не менее 1-3 недель. Полное восстановление может произойти за 6-8 месяцев, иногда до 1,5 года.

Накладываем ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ на проблемное место ежедневно не менее 1-2 часа в сутки до 6-8 часов разово или с перерывами. Желательно на время сеанса лечения ограничивать подвижность больного сустава.

*Из Акта клинических испытаний полимерной электретной пленки "ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ" Московской медицинской академии имени И.М. Сеченова от 20 июня 1993 года:
«При заболеваниях суставов (коленные, голеностопные, тазобедренные) в 83% случаев отмечен положительный эффект - уменьшение интенсивностей болей вплоть до полного их исчезновения, в 48% боли полностью исчезали через 20-40 минут после наложения электретной пленки "ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ" и не возникали после ее удаления. При остеохондрозе позвоночника с корешковым синдромом в 64% случаев отмечен положительный эффект, причем в 46% эффект был устойчив».*

В Протоколе Российского научного центра реабилитации и физиотерапии медицинских испытаний Полимедэла в период с 26 ноября по 26 декабря 1993 года сообщается о положительном эффекте у 71% больных шейным остеохондрозом.

Аналогичные данные содержатся в Решении Комиссии по аппаратам и приборам, применяемым в физиотерапии, от 12 декабря 1991 года.

*Пример. Женщина 45 лет. «Без ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа у меня ничего не получалось.
Остеопороз у меня с 23 лет, все перепробовали, но безрезультатно. Только с появлением пленки, а это уже три года, я перестала «ломаться». Не сразу. Первый год использовала пленку по 3-4 часа в сутки. Этого было мало. Но у меня исчезли боли, появилась уверенность, и второй год я спала с пленкой, защищая позвоночник, бинтовала крупные суставы (там, где дефекты костной ткани были выраженными). На третий год доктора, сделав контрольные снимки, сказали: «Спонтанных переломов можете не бояться!».*

Заболевания кожи: воспалительные (дерматиты, рожистые) и гнойничковые заболевания; экзема; угревая сыпь; бородавки; папилломы; дряблость кожи, липома, трофические язвы, целлюлит, синяк (гематома), солнечные ожоги т.д.

При заболеваниях кожи накладываем плёнку на нужный участок. Для небольших образований, типа папиллом или бородавок, можно отрезать от плёнки небольшой фрагмент, зафиксировать его с помощью пластыря и носить постоянно, меняя пластырь при необходимости. Обычно для исчезновения папилломы достаточно 2 недели.

При дерматитах и гнойных процессах, тактика та же, что и при любых воспалениях - накладываем плёнку, по возможности, в течение дня (по 20-40 минут) и на ночь (6-8 часов). Курс лечения - до выздоровления.

Травматология: синяки (гематомы), кровоизлияния, последствия травмы свежие или застарелые: рубцы, контрактуры, спайки, костные наросты, нарушение иннервации, боли.

Электретные материалы около 40 лет успешно применяются в травматологии и ортопедии. Происходит снятие боли, значительное (в несколько раз) ускорение процессов заживления.

Не образуются избыточные косные наросты, рубцы, спайки. Улучшается приживаемость трансплантатов. Быстро восстанавливается нарушенная сосудистая сеть и иннервация. Возвращается чувствительность.

В результате экспериментов было обнаружено стимулирующее влияние электрического поля на регенерацию периферических нервов. Установлено, что число нервных волокон в срезах нерва, подвергшегося воздействию электрического поля, в 2-3 раза превосходит количество нервных волокон на срезах контрольной группы. На продольных срезах отсутствует закручивание нервных волокон и рост их в сторону. После курса электротерапии у 78 больных чувствительная функция нерва восстановилась раньше двигательной. Потенциалы с денервированного участка кожи регистрировались на 2-3 недели раньше, чем в контрольной группе. В течение дальнейшего послеоперационного периода чувствительность восстановилась более полно, без «пятен» понижения чувствительности в сравнении с контрольной группой.

Чем быстрее начать применять ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, тем меньше будет осложнений и необратимых последствий травмы! Как уже говорилось выше, если начать использовать плёнку сразу же после травмы, последствия (синяк, опухлость, шрам, ожог) могут вообще не наступить!

Хирургия: послеоперационный период (снижение боли, стимуляция процессов заживления, уменьшение времени нахождения в стационаре на несколько дней, быстрое восстановление работы кишечника и мочеиспускания), пролежни, ожоги.

Исследования показали, что в сравнении с контрольной группой пациентов, получавших стандартное местное лечение с применением антисептических препаратов, использование аппликатора с электретным покрытием приводит к явным позитивным изменениям. Наблюдается значительное сокращение в сроках очищения ран от некротических масс. Быстрее развиваются состоятельные грануляции в ране, в ранние сроки начинается эпителизация краев раны, задерживается или предотвращается переход процесса из второй стадии в третью (поражение кожи на всю ее глубину), из третьей в четвертую (деструкция кожи и глубжележащих тканей). Таким образом, значительно сокращаются сроки заживления или подготовки раневой поверхности к ее закрытию.

Замеры электрического поля электрета до и после его применения на раневую поверхность не выявили заметного изменения плотности и величины заряда за 2-3 месяца применения.

Первые клинические испытания аппликатора с электретным покрытием более чем у 20 больных показали высокую эффективность при лечении пролежней, дефектов кожных покровов, таких как трофические язвы, вяло гранулирующие раны, термические поражения.

В клинике травм, ортопедии и военно-полевой хирургии Оренбургского Медицинского института с 1976 года начато лечение постоянным электрическим нолем. Большинство больных во время сеанса отмечают легкие колющие, иногда пульсирующие боли в пораженных сегментах, особенно при наличии отеков. У части больных появляется сонливость, ощущение тепла. У большинства больных после 2-3 сеансов по 30 минут отмечается стихание болевого синдрома, однако с 4-8 сеанса у части больных отмечается обострение лечения. Если артериальное давление до лечения электрическим полем было повышенное, то после каждого сеанса выявлялось его понижение на 10-22 мм.рт.ст. По достижении нормального артериального давления его изменение под действием электрического поля не происходило. Отмечается нормализация лейкоцитарной формулы. У большинства больных, имевших сдвиги белой крови. Изменение сахара и билирубина крови не отмечалось. Наблюдалось небольшое уменьшение протромбинового индекса и свертываемости крови.

После операции на пупочной грыже.

В опытной группе, в которой проводилась электрическая терапия, воспалительный отек развивался только в течение 2-х суток, к 6 дню полностью исчезал.

В контрольной группе заживление происходило с выраженной воспалительной реакцией и развитием отека к 4-м суткам до 2,5 см вокруг шва, на 6-е сутки отечность сократилась на 1,5 см. Фаза травматического воспаления продолжалась до 16 дней.

На гистологических препаратах в опытной группе с 4 дня эпителий в области раны уже четко сформирован, зрелый слой имел 2-3 ряда клеток.

Молодая соединительная ткань была богаче клеточными элементами, особенно фибропластами. В ней содержалось большое количество капилляров, уменьшилось число коллагеновых волокон.

Степень накопления гликогена в лейкоцитах была значительно выше, чем в контрольной группе. Формирование рубца закончилось к 9 суткам с меньшим количеством коллагеновых волокон. В контрольной же группе обнаружена рыхлость рогового слоя эпителия в зоне раны, отсутствие четкой дифференциации соединительной ткани и инфильтраты, расположенные тяжами.

Формирование рубца заканчивалось к 14 суткам.

При других заболеваниях широкого хирургического профиля электротерапия была проведена более 20000 больным после операции. Оказалось, что постоянное электрическое поле по сравнению с другими физиотерапевтическими факторами вызывает более благоприятное и устойчивое воздействие. Постоянное электрическое поле рекомендуется при всех фазах раневого процесса с целью борьбы с инфекцией и интоксикацией, для улучшения регионарного кровообращения. Существенным моментом является болеутоляющий эффект.

Косметология

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ успешно используется косметологами. Во-первых, он сам оказывает физиотерапевтическое воздействие на кожу - улучшая питание, микроциркуляцию, разглаживая мелкие морщины, способствуя исчезновению папиллом и бородавок, восстанавливая нормальный цвет, нормализуя подкожные вены, уменьшая сосудистый рисунок, снимая отёчность, покраснения, борясь с варикозом, препятствуя развитию воспалительных заболеваний и уменьшая образование рубцов после них.

Во-вторых, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ усиливает действие средств лечебной косметики, улучшает всасывание и метаболизм веществ в самой коже.



*Практические советы по использованию ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА*


Запомните, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ очень простое средство в плане использования. НИКАКИХ сложностей при его использовании нет. Куда уж проще!? Приложили к больному месту и лечение началось!

Из упаковочного конверта ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ ДОСТАВАТЬ НЕОБХОДИМО.

Упаковочный конверт ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа сделан из СОВРЕМЕННОГО картона, в котором много синтетических полимерных веществ, которые ослабляют или нейтрализуют действие электрического поля плёнки. Хранится плёнка в таком конверте очень хорошо, а вот при пользовании упаковочный конверт станет помехой. Для простоты использования можно переложить плёнку в простой бумажный (почтовый, канцелярский или тот, который уже есть в упаковке) или сшитый из натуральной ткани конверт. Можно пользоваться плёнкой и в «чистом виде», но она очень тонкая, легко комкается, что сокращает срок её жизни. Бумажный конверт не даёт плёнке комкаться, его несложно заменить на новый, просто переложив плёнку из одного конверта в другой.

Конверт с плёнкой можно фиксировать пластырем, повязкой, бинтом, рукой или любым удобным способом! На него можно сесть, встать, положить его в карман, прижать его одеждой к нужному месту. Конверт с плёнкой можно положить под простыню (помним про натуральность материала) или наволочку. Можно нашить специальный кармашек на футболке, например в области спины, если лечим спину, вложить туда конвертик и заниматься своими делами. В общем, ваша фантазия не ограничена, главное, чтобы между телом и плёнкой не было препятствий в виде синтетических тканей, пластика или металла, которые ослабляют или не пропускают электрическое поле, поскольку сами имеют электрический заряд. Короче, поверх синтетических «треников» смысла нет, а под них, пожалуйста! Хотя лучше носить одежду из натуральных материалов.

Непосредственно НА КОЖУ ПРИКЛАДЫВАТЬ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ МОЖНО.

Но почему мы рекомендуем прикладывать плёнку через ткань или в конверте? Просто потому, что плёнка не пропускает воздух, и кожа под ней потеет. А ткань даёт коже возможность дышать. Кроме того, конверт не даёт плёнке комкаться. А электрическое поле развёрнутой плёнки значительно больше, чем смятой в комок. Да и прослужит плёнка дольше, если её специально не мять.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ для удобства применения МОЖНО РАЗРЕЗАТЬ.

Размер плёнки в упаковке 9х30 см. Поэтому вполне целесообразно разрезать плёнку пополам, на два фрагмента 9х15 см.

Во-первых, их можно использовать одновременно на разных участках тела или у двух человек одновременно!

Во-вторых, глубина проникновения электрического поля таких крупных фрагментов достаточная для воздействия на внутренние органы (до 14 см.), да и «накрыть» можно больший участок (крупный сустав, например). Но, для разных случаев можно нарезать на более мелкие части. Только имейте в виду - чем меньше кусочек плёнки, тем на меньшую глубину проникает его поле. Например, у фрагмента 5x5 см. и поле распространяется примерно на 5 см вверх и вниз, а у кусочка 1x1 см. соответственно на 1 см.

Маленькие фрагменты удобно применять для решения небольших локальных проблем - лечения папиллом, прыщей и т.д. Небольшой кусочек плёнки можно просто приклеить пластырем.

От плёнки сложенной вдвое - эффект НЕ УДВАИВАЕТСЯ!

Так что смысла складывать плену пополам или использовать два кусочка «друг на дружку» нет.

Оборачивать больное место целой плёнкой также не обязательно. Вполне достаточно приложить с одной стороны фрагмент плёнки, а электрическое поле проникнет на достаточную глубину. Хотя, если в зоне воздействия имеется металл (скобы, пластины или штифты) или нужный орган расположен достаточно глубоко, для надёжного эффекта лучше приложить плёнки с двух сторон.

И ещё, по законам физики, чем дальше от поверхности плёнки, тем слабее электрическое поле. Поэтому, если мы воздействуем на глубоко расположенные органы, время наложения нужно увеличивать.

Плёнку МОЖНО БРАТЬ РУКАМИ ЗА ЛЮБОЕ МЕСТО.

Но имейте в виду, если вы берёте плёнку руками, на ней остаются отпечатки пальцев. Пачкают плёнку кремы, мази и просто кожа. А любые загрязнения могут экранировать электрическое поле и снижать эффект применения. В таком случае просто протрите плёнку спиртом или одеколоном (никаких специальных чистящих средств) и пользуйтесь дальше. Если же плёнка находится в бумажном или тканевом конверте, то протирать её не обязательно. Если плёнка намокла, просто протрите её сухой бумажной салфеткой или полотенцем.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ МОЖНО МЯТЬ.

Эффективность действия ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа от «помятости» почти не зависит, хотя и несколько ослабляется. Так что специально комкать плёнку конечно не нужно, но и прокладывать её плотными кусками картона вовсе не обязательно! Вполне достаточно обычного бумажного или тканевого конвертика, который, к тому же, может принимать форму той или иной части тела.

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ НЕ ДОЛЖЕН ВСЕГДА ЛИПНУТЬ к телу или бумаге!

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ плёнка, обладающая ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСКИМ зарядом! Эффект прилипания нового ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа связан с электростатическим зарядом, накопившимся во время хранения. Начав использовать плёнку, вы быстро снимаете электростатику и «прилипание» заканчивается, затем статика накапливается, и он снова начинает липнуть. В общем, плёнка действует в любом случае, независимо от того, липнет она в данный момент или нет.

ОДНОВРЕМЕННО МОЖНО ПРИКЛАДЫВАТЬ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ НА РАЗНЫЕ МЕСТА!

Да хоть на всё тело сразу. Только для этого, конечно, одной упаковки ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа не хватит. А на парные органы даже желательно прикладывать одновременно. Например, болит у вас одно колено - прикладывайте и на второе тоже! Зачем ждать пока оно заболит? А так, одному - помощь, второму - профилактика! Или лечим одновременно пятку и насморк... В общем, вы ничем не ограничены!

В ТЕЧЕНИЕ ВСЕГО ДНЯ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ НА РАЗНЫЕ МЕСТА ПРИКЛАДЫВАТЬ МОЖНО!

Вы можете произвольно менять месторасположение ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа в течение суток. В одном месте подержали 20 минут, для профилактики, в другом час для лечения, а в третьем всю ночь для лечения чего-то совсем серьёзного. Пускай плёнка работает!

Прикладывать плёнку можно ЛЮБОЙ СТОРОНОЙ.

Как вы уже знаете, ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ заряжен только полезным для нас отрицательным электрическим зарядом! И, соответственно, вокруг него формируется отрицательно заряженное электрическое поле, которое распространяется перпендикулярно поверхности плёнки в обе стороны (вверх и вниз) на расстояние до 14 см. Как ни приложи - будет работать! А если положим плёнку между ладоней, она будет действовать на обе ладони сразу. Пользуйтесь на здоровье!

В зоне наложения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа МОГУТ ВОЗНИКАТЬ НЕКОТОРЫЕ ОЩУЩЕНИЯ.

Воздействие электрического поля человек не чувствует, поскольку у нас в организме нет соответствующих рецепторов. Но в некоторых случаях (и даже довольно часто) за счёт быстрой нормализации кровообращения, влияния на нервную проводимость и т.д., может быть ощущение тепла, жжения, покалывания или даже кратковременного усиления боли. Это очень индивидуально, и от одной и той же плёнки у разных людей могут быть разные ощущения.

ГДЕ БОЛИТ, ТУДА И ПРИКЛАДЫВАЕМ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ!

Схема применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа очень проста - воздействуем непосредственно на нужное место или область расположения больного органа. Определять место наложения вы можете совершенно самостоятельно. Важно понять принцип. Есть больное место или орган – кладём туда. Хотим повлиять на весь организм сразу - воздействуем на крупные сосуды. Ну, а если проблема «в голове» - кладём на голову.

В первые часы (реже дни) применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛА МОЖЕТ НАСТУПИТЬ ОБОСТРЕНИЕ болезни!

Если после начала применения ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа наступило обострение - не стоит пугаться и сразу отказываться от дальнейшего использования плёнки! Боль усилилась!? Это нормально! «Процесс пошёл»! Просто прикладывайте плёнку не сразу на несколько часов, а небольшими «порциями» по 5-10 минут с перерывом 1-2 часа. Не стоит первый же раз накладывать плёнку сразу на ночь или сутки! Вот когда обострение постепенно начнёт проходить, тогда время воздействия можно увеличивать. Просто доверьтесь своим ощущениям.

ВРЕМЯ НАЛОЖЕНИЯ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа и КУРС ЛЕЧЕНИЯ ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ РЕГУЛИРОВАТЬ САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНО.

Существует множество методик применения плёнки, но вам достаточно понять несколько простых вещей.

Во-первых, передозировать ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ невозможно, то есть он безопасен. «Передержать» его невозможно. Но и держать долго (больше 6-8 часов) на одном месте тоже нет смысла, поскольку за это время он успевает сделать в этом месте всё, на что способен. Здесь как с мобильным телефоном - если аккумулятор полностью заряжается за 2 часа, то, в принципе, можно его держать на зарядке и сутки, но смысл!? То же и с плёнкой, если она в месте наложения зарядила за ночь всё что можно, то просто положите её в другое место, пусть теперь там поработает! Или дайте попользоваться кому-нибудь из членов вашей семьи, хотя, всё-таки, лучше каждому иметь свою плёнку.
Правда, если мы лечим перелом, проще всего один раз привязать плёнку к гипсу и снять её уже потом - вместе с гипсом.

При лечении заболеваний опорно-двигательного аппарата (суставы, связки, мышцы, позвоночник и т.д.) лучше применять плёнку в то время, когда больной орган находится в состоянии покоя, когда вы отдыхаете или спите.

Во-вторых, время применения зависит от тяжести болезни, которую мы хотим устранить.

Если это небольшая проблема, типа, лёгкого ушиба, тогда достаточно один раз подержать 20-30 или, вообще, 10 минут. Больше и не потребуется.

А вот если мы лечим серьёзное, застарелое, плохо поддающееся другим видам терапии заболевания, тогда нужно настроиться на длительный (несколько недель или даже месяцев) курс по несколько часов (до 8-ми) ежедневно.

Но обычно время воздействия плёнки на определённый участок тела, достаточное для терапевтического эффекта 30-60 минут в день.

В-третьих, применять ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, как и любое средство физиотерапии, рекомендуется курсами.

Даже если эффект наступил после однократного применения, не останавливайтесь, закрепите результат - применяйте ещё несколько дней!

ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ желательно ВСЕГДА ИМЕТЬ ПОД РУКОЙ!

Никто из нас не застрахован от травм, ожогов, обморожений, «продуло», «прихватило» и прочего. Во всех этих случаях, чем быстрее приложили плёнку, тем лучше!

Своевременное использование ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа позволяет избежать серьезных осложнений! Приложили вовремя - позже нет синяка, отёка, пузырей, воспаления, некроза, боли, рубцов и т.д.

Конечно, мы с вами всегда должны чётко следовать рекомендациям специалистов, но, согласитесь, ситуации бывают разные и не всегда есть возможность быстро получить необходимую медицинскую помощь! И ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ, вовремя оказавшийся под рукой, может стать той единственной палочкой-выручалочкой.

Имейте ПОЛИМЕДЭЛ дома, носите с собой (благо он не слишком тяжёлый) снабдите всех своих близких и знакомых. Но предварительно объясните им что, зачем и почему!

СРОК СЛУЖБЫ ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа, в среднем, ОТ 1,5 до 3-х ЛЕТ!

Срок службы ПОЛИМЕДЭЛа обусловлен не тем, что исчезает заряд плёнки, а тем, что приходит в негодность сама плёнка, а точнее материал, из которого она изготовлена.

Проверить есть ли на плёнке электрический заряд, в домашних условиях невозможно! Для определения наличия и характеристик электрических полей нужны специальные приборы. Но понять, что срок её жизни плёнки истёк просто - она становится мутной, сморщенной и ломкой. Если так - увы, пора менять. Если нет, то пользуйтесь на здоровье! Пока плёнка похожа на плёнку - она работает!

Модератор: автором темы приведена цитата инструкции данного средства.


----------



## doc (11 Янв 2014)

Может, уже сразу лечиться электричеством?


----------



## Ирина) (11 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Может, уже сразу лечиться электричеством?


Хоть чем,лиж бы помогло)
Мне пленка помогает,и ладно(пользуюсь еще мало). Маме помогает(она инвалид,в коляске)-и ладно(Пол года носит). У мужа остаточные явления от перенесенного воспаления легкого сняло-и ладно(за 1,5 месяца). 
А остальные,как хотят. Могут мимо пройти,могут к сведению принять. Личное дело каждого.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2014)

*Ирина)*, я правильно поняла - Вы рекомендуете другим то, что используете сами? Тогда почему в качестве примера приводятся истории общего характера? Похоже на рекламу... А это нарушение Правил форума.


----------



## Ирина) (11 Янв 2014)

*La murr*, Да. Сначала выписала маме.Аж 2 штуки...Одну пленку мы ей разрезали,одну целую оставили.. Через несколько месяцев выписали уже себе. Мама подопытным кроликом была) ...



La murr написал(а):


> *Ирина)*, я правильно поняла - Вы рекомендуете другим то, что используете сами? Тогда почему в качестве примера приводятся истории общего характера? Похоже на рекламу... А это - нарушение Правил форума.


Света, а что надо говорить? Вот я по себе еще не поняла, ношу меньше всех. Про мужа я сказала. А вот у мамы вообще все колом стояло. Она же в коляске постоянно. А теперь хоть улыбаться стала.
И потом...информация сухая, как и другие выкладывают. Вот например, в теме про лекарства. Лекарство и описание. Так и здесь.
В любом случае - если у меня нарушение-удаляйте.

А примеры,которые в описании-это я просто скопировала инструкцию полностью, и все. Там они были. У меня книжка с инструкцией,там тоже эти примеры есть. Это можно отредактировать.


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2014)

*Ирина)*, я знаю, о чём Вы говорите - я пользуюсь продукцией этой фирмы. В первом посте темы дала пояснение на происхождение информации о данном средстве.


----------



## Diver77 (11 Янв 2014)

..Все - это похоже на очередной  лохотрон: Были уже и цирконевые браслеты, и магниты, и медные , цинковые, эбонитовые, лазерные, волновые, звуковые, ипликаторы и др. прибамбасы - все кануло в небытие.
..Также и эта "панацея" - от всех болезней, для легковерных с любым заболеванием, рассчитано на самовнушение. "Если - полегчает:- значит , помогло, если нет - ждите полгода". Любая батарейка разрядится быстро, а без замкнутой цепи - ток не пойдет, с таким же успехом и их можно приложит - без пользы; эффект - плацебо. По Станиславскому -"не верю!" каждый день по радио без  перерыва - всё  какие-то приборчики, БАДы, таблэтки и проч. рекламируют - тоже от всех болезней и + облысение..
==


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2014)

*Diver77*, всё именно так - кто-то пользуется, и рад. Кому-то же не помогает ничего. Абсолютное право выбора, никакой рекламы.


----------



## doomboom (12 Янв 2014)

Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало.


----------



## Жаннат (12 Янв 2014)

doomboom написал(а):


> Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало.


Это так, но у некоторых уходят последние деньги на покупку очередной "панацеи"


----------



## gudkov (15 Янв 2014)

Кхм... Попахивает Нобелевкой)) Пленка не только "держит заряд 20 лет", а еще и отдает его при этом)))) Прямо таки этакий аккумулятор лет на 20))) Я вот толькоудивляюсь, как авторы этого "чуда" до сих пор не озолотились на таком "научном прорыве"?)))) Впаривают бедолаги свое "чудо" рекламными БАДообразными статейками с обязательными "пложительными примерами")) Таких статеек под копирку в любой желтой газете на каждой странице, чудо-приборы, чудо-бальзамы, мумие "из Тибета" и т.п.)))


----------



## Tigresss (6 Дек 2014)

В интернете очень много хороших отзывов на самых разных сайтах.. хотя я сама и скептик, но похоже кому-то помогает!


----------

